# Mechanical Study Material



## WV_Boiler (Nov 8, 2015)

Just put a bunch of study material on amazon.

Lindeburg, NCEES sample example, 6 Minute.... etc.

Link here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main/ref=olp_merch_name_1?ie=UTF8&amp;asin=1591260507&amp;isAmazonFulfilled=0&amp;seller=AAY7JTYR3OG93

If you are interested in anything, let me know.

Good luck to all those studying, you can do it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 8, 2015)

You really should post this in the Classified section of the website here:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?app=classifieds


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 8, 2015)

Either you: passed in a previous test cycle, feel very confident you *did* pass during the most recent test, or... Not taking it again no matter what the results are.


----------

